# Fragrance renamers



## dixiedragon (Aug 12, 2016)

*



The Namers: When the booth down the hall has Purple Passion Pear, Stud Bubbles and Cleopatra ... and you have Pear, Bay Rum, and Honey-Almond, you know you have run into a Namer.
		
Click to expand...

* 
http://www.millersoap.com/soapertypes.html
From "What Type of Soaper Are You?"

So, are you a namer? If so, what are some names? I pretty much stick to the name on the bottle. I renamed "Sexy Man" to just "Manly" b/c I felt weird giving soap called "Sexy Man" to my brother and my co workers.

For the fragrance blend swap I blended Lime Blossom, Red Apple and Wild Mountain Honey and called it 'Honeyed Summer" which is probably my most interesting name.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 12, 2016)

I turn into a namer when the original FO name just doesn't make sense to my nose, such as with Daystar's Paradise FO, which I've renamed to 'Sparkling Lime'.

At present, I have another FO I'd like to rename, but I can't quite seem to decide on what it should be yet. The FO is Rustic Escentual's London Fog, which I love, but its name doesn't make any sense at all to my nose. It conjures up neither London or fog for me. 


IrishLass


----------



## Viore (Aug 12, 2016)

I usually go by the name of the fragrance for my soaps. A couple I renamed because a specific person helped me make the soap and I wanted to pay homage to them (Margie's Kumquot Soap, for example, named for my grandma who gave me a bunch of kumquots off her tree so I could soap with it). If a fragrance name is too long I might shorten it, such as Apple Jack N Peel being renamed to Spiced Apple.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 12, 2016)

I do both ~ use the name of the FO/EO or rename (especially if I blend the scent). Like IrishLass, there are times the scent just doesn't smell like it's name so find something else. My problem is coming up with the right name. Sometimes I hit a brick wall mentally and just can't think of a single thing to call it. That's when I feel lucky I have 6 weeks of cure to decide. The one I absolutely have to rename is Indigo's "Make Up Sex". They have a funny story as to why it's called that but it just doesn't make sense to me. Plus, I'm NOT going to give my mom a bar of soap with that name on it, lol. :shock: I'm still thinking on that one.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 12, 2016)

I rename every single one of my soap scents. Except Nag Champa. Examples are below:

Black Raspberry vanilla: Raspberry Vino (a soap with wine)
Mango Pineapple: Mango Tango
Salty Sea Air: Salted Ocean Water 
Lavender Chamomile: DreamTime
Patchouli, Sandalwood, Musk blend: Velvetine Woods
Anise fisherman soap: The Angler
Carrot Coconut Milk bar: Carro-Nut Milk
Lavender: Lavender Fields 

You get the idea. There's something fun about it for me. I also don't want to infringe on any trademarked names so I make my own.


----------



## tricia819 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re-Namer*

In addition to soaping, I have a fiber arts group that I run every Monday night (The Knotty Knitters, Happy Hookers and Salacious Spinsters). I always make at least one sample soap in a soufflé cup and take them in to my group the Monday after I make them. I then pass the sample bars around the group and have them help me name them. I almost always blend my oils so, this way, if they can't come up with a good name for me, at least I can get some idea of what the scent evokes from them. There was one soap that everyone liked but, it just refused to present a name so, I eventually named it Conundrum.

I once googled "list of fragrance names" and came up with a couple of websites that basically, someone had just brainstormed a bunch of words or short phrases that looked like they could be fragrance names. It was great. Anytime I get stuck again, I am gonna go back there and get some help.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 12, 2016)

Googling "fragrance name generator" I came across this:
http://www.wordlab.com/archives/fragrance-names-list/
_



Here are 828 names for perfumes, colognes, soaps, sprays, gels, lotions, creams, waxes, tonics and anything else for women or men that has a bit of a scent about it:

Click to expand...

_Highlights include: 
Aesthetic Bug Gloss
And your point is?
Angry Tank Swan
Bacteria Love Song
Bootsie Collins Afterworld

ANd that's just A and B.

I am somewhat enamored of Angry Tank Swan.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 12, 2016)

I suck at naming soaps and usually just stick to the name of the FO. I remember reading somewhere that when Yankee Candle has a candle that doesn't sell, they rename it. It's funny, I used to sell "Lilac" soap, and it sold OK. But I renamed it "French Lilac", and it sells better. Go figure.


----------



## green soap (Aug 12, 2016)

Wrong section, sorry


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 12, 2016)

I just use the fragrance name.  However, there are a few I'm going to have to rename because either I don't like the name of the fragrance (Bite Me), it's too seasonal (Christmas tree) or it sounds like it's for pets (Pooch Smooch and Kitty Kisses).   If I can find some vampire teeth molds or just vampire head molds, I might make some of those and using the Bite Me fo and actually call them bite me soap. But I'm definitely going to come up with other names for the "pet" soaps based on what they smell like (or what they end up looking like).   The Christmas Tree fo can be used year round as Piney Woods,  The Pine Barrens or Jersey Pinelands.  (My youth is rearing its camping background.)


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 13, 2016)

I usually rename the scent, too. Usually to something that better fits how I want the soap to be perceived. NG's Fresh Cut Roses gets renamed Country Rose, because I want people to think of the Girl-Next-Door, not Miss America.

Some names are too limiting to a season or holiday or distant location. Autumn Woods for example. Cracklin' Birch is another. We have lots of forested area in northeast Iowa, but no native birch. And I don't quite follow the "cracklin'" part.

Some names are descriptive of a scent, but are off target for that particular fragrance. Black berry vanilla doesn't have a hint of vanilla to my nose and smells more grape-y rather than blackberry-ish.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 13, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> For the fragrance blend swap I blended Lime Blossom, Red Apple and Wild Mountain Honey and called it 'Honeyed Summer" which is probably my most interesting name.



Is the Lime Blossom the one from MMS that is supposed to be like L'Occitane linden scent but doesn't smell anything like it?  

The Honeyed Summer is lovely regardless.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 13, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> Is the Lime Blossom the one from MMS that is supposed to be like L'Occitane linden scent but doesn't smell anything like it?
> 
> The Honeyed Summer is lovely regardless.



Thanks! Lime Blossom is from Tony's, which is now Pure Fragrance


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 13, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Thanks! Lime Blossom is from Tony's, which is now Pure Fragrance



Their picture shows linden blossom but the description mentions citrus.  We need a thread for confused fragrances to go with this thread.  Did you like it on its own?  Did it smell citrusy?


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 13, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> Their picture shows linden blossom but the description mentions citrus.  We need a thread for confused fragrances to go with this thread.  Did you like it on its own?  Did it smell citrusy?



I love this one! It to me is pretty much straight lime.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 14, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I love this one! It to me is pretty much straight lime.



Thanks! I'll scratch it off my list of potential Linden FOs.  I don't have a good lime so on that list it goes.  Does it have decent longevity?


----------



## Nevada (Aug 14, 2016)

My Salty Mariner / Patchouli Blend is now "Patched Linen"


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 16, 2016)

Soapmaker145 said:


> Thanks! I'll scratch it off my list of potential Linden FOs. I don't have a good lime so on that list it goes. Does it have decent longevity?


 
Yes. It's pretty much a perfect FO. No acceleration, no discoloration, lasts a long time.


----------



## makemineirish (Aug 16, 2016)

I am most definitely a renamer.  

Even if the scent on the FO is entirely appropriate, naming the soap is just another in the list of creative decisions that makes it mine.  I tend to go for poetic rather than informative.  While I can certainly understand the convenience of a label that denotes the scent, there is a certain value in approaching the finished product without a preconceived notion.  Besides, I usually have enough notes in a scent blend that listing them all would be impractical.



Soapmaker145 said:


> Is the Lime Blossom the one from MMS that is supposed to be like L'Occitane linden scent but doesn't smell anything like it?



I too am looking for a Linden FO.  It does not have to be exact given that I am blending it with others and do not need to dupe a particular iteration.  The only one-note that I have found, but not smelled or ordered is sold at From Nature with Love (also happens to have the only one-note black currant...another elusive FO).  I have no experience with this vendor's quality or customer service and was eyeing the Lime Blossom at MMS as I do love them.  Given that you seem to have smelled it and there are no reviews to be found, would you mind sharing your impression?


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 18, 2016)

makemineirish said:


> I too am looking for a Linden FO.  It does not have to be exact given that I am blending it with others and do not need to dupe a particular iteration.  The only one-note that I have found, but not smelled or ordered is sold at From Nature with Love (also happens to have the only one-note black currant...another elusive FO).  I have no experience with this vendor's quality or customer service and was eyeing the Lime Blossom at MMS as I do love them.  Given that you seem to have smelled it and there are no reviews to be found, would you mind sharing your impression?



The MMS Lime Blossom isn't a good dupe for L'Occitane's Linden.  Sometimes when I smell it, I get a hint of the linden scent but most of the times there is a heavy oily smell that isn't pleasant.  This is an FO that needs to be blended to possibly improve it and bring out the linden notes.  I haven't had time to do that yet.  I wouldn't use it as is.

I haven't tried the From Nature with Love so I don't know anything about them.  MMS is a good vendor but I don't think the quality of their FOs necessarily matches the price.  I have few FOs from them that I have been using for many years.  I've tried some that I dumped.  What I learned last year is that the price of FOs doesn't necessarily reflect their quality.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm a renamer and the names often have nothing to do with the scent itself, just whatever was in my head when I was making the soap. For instance, I was soaping with a lush Flying Fox dupe last year and Minou (our cat whom we call 'little monkey') was being bad - yowling and sticking his paws under the door because he was locked out. That soap became "Naughty Monkey". My next soap that day was Daystar's Toffee Sugar Crunch, which became "Sugar Monkey". BB's Black Amber and Lavender smelled dark and mysterious to me, so I named that soap "Quoth the Raven...Nevermore" - Lit majors from the college near my weekly market love this soap 
Just after Prince died, I made a soap with BB's Carnation with TD and a purple hidden feather design and named it "When Doves Cry" and another with RE's Blue Skies with TD and two shades of blue to look like puffy clouds in a blue sky and named it "Starfish and Coffee" for my favorite Prince song.
Sometimes I just change the names to reflect my Southern heritage: Heavenly Honeysuckle FO = "Dixie Honeysuckle"; Rose Garden FO = "Cherokee Rose", that kind of thing.
And sometimes my ideas fail miserably...no one wanted a soap named "Bella Morte", but it sold just fine after I changed the name to "Southern Gothic". And I was surprised last year at a Louisiana festival when not ONE single person even picked up my "Cherokee Rose" soap, which is usually a good seller for me at my Georgia market. Yep...it took me a minute for figure out "Duh, wrong tribe!" Sold out after I changed the name to "Rose Red".


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 19, 2016)

Cerelife - that's so interesting that the name affected soap sales so much! I would not have guessed that at a craft fair. Online, yes. But in person where they could see/handle/smell it, I would have guess that "Cherokee Rose" and "Rose Red" - the exact same soap - would have sold equally well.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 23, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Cerelife - that's so interesting that the name affected soap sales so much! I would not have guessed that at a craft fair. Online, yes. But in person where they could see/handle/smell it, I would have guess that "Cherokee Rose" and "Rose Red" - the exact same soap - would have sold equally well.


This was a Southern Louisiana festival in an area where many people are as equally proud of their native Indian heritage (Houma Indians) as I am of my own Cherokee Indian heritage. 
So yeah, I don't blame anyone for not picking up a 'Cherokee' soap in 'Houma' territory!!
Just goes to show the power of names...


----------

